# Update2: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot



## Skysnake (10. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Hardwarboard.eu hat auf einer asiatischen Seite erste Bilder zu Intels neuem Highend-Sockel 2011 aufgetrieben.

Diese will ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten.

Leider wurden alle Bereiche des Mainboards (wohl ein MSI wenn man sich die Farbgebung und Buttons anschaut EDIT: Es handelt sich definitiv um ein MSI Board ) unkenntlich gemacht. Zu unserem Glück allerdings nur durch einen Unschärfe-Effekt 

Damit lassen sich sehr viele weitere Details herausfinden, warum den Kollegen von Hardwareboard diese teilweise nicht aufgefallen sind, ist mir allerdings unverständlich.

Kommen wir zu den Daten aus dem Bericht:

Sockel 2011 soll Ende diesen Jahres mit den Sandy Bridge E erscheinen, über ein Quad-Channel Interface und 2 QPI Links für den Betrieb mit zwei Sockeln auf einem Mainboard bieten.

Laut der Quelle von Hardwarboard soll der Sockel 2011 der einzige Nachfolger des Sockel 1366 sein soll, es also keinen Sockel 1356, mit vermuteten Trippel-Channel und nur einem QPI geben.

Der X68 Chip soll über PCI-E 3.0 Ready sein und 40 Lanes besitzen. Statt QPI kommt aber ein DMI2 Verbindung zum Einsatz. Weitere Informationen dazu sind leider nicht bekannt.

So nun will ich noch meine eigenen Analysen der Bilder anmerken. 

Auf dem Titelbild sieht man das die Buttons für OC und starten des Mainboards ohne Case von normalerweise unten rechts auf dem Mainboard nach oben rechts gewandert sind. Aus der Farbgebung schliese ich wie oben bereits erwähnt, das es sich um ein MSI Mainboard handelt. Ebenfalls kann man sehr gut Erkennen, das es einen großen Rahmen gibt, mit dem die CPU festgehalten wird. Was sofort auffällt, ist das nur sehr wenig Platz zwischen CPU und den Buttons auf der Seite ist. Man sieht auch verschiedene Kondensatoren, aber kann keine Ram-Bänke erkennen.

Daher gibt es folgendes Foto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hardwareboard macht in seinem Artikel die Aussage, das Mainboard habe nur 2 Dimm-Sockel. Das Bild lautet aber x68_four_dims.jpg, und man erkennt auch sehr gut, das sowohl rechts als auch links von der CPU jeweils zwei Ram-Bänke vorhanden sind. Diese Anordnung ist sehr außergewöhnlich, denn normalerweise befinden sich die Ram-Bänke rechts von der CPU.

Was ebenfalls auffällt ist, das sich die Spannungsversorgung nun wohl nur noch Oberhalb der CPU befindet, und nicht mehr links (und oberhalb).  

Die Anordnung der Ram-Bänke lässt einige Vermutungen über den inneren Aufbau des Chips zu. Durch die örtliche Trennung der Ram-Bänke ist zu vermuten, das es auf dem Chip zwei getrennte I/O Interfaces gibt, die jeweils zwei Ram-Bänke auf der jeweiligen Seite ansprechen. Es kann also sein, das wir hier sozusagen ein Dual-Dual-Channel vorfinden.

Ruft man sich nun noch den Sandy-Bridge DIE ins Gedächtnis, so erinnert man sich, das dieser recht schmal aber lang war, und an verschiedenen Stellen recht große Freiflächen aufwies, was recht ungewöhnlich für einen Chip ist. Ich stelle daher die Vermutung an, das Sandy Bridge E aus zwei Sandy Bridge 1155 besteht, die gedreht zueinander angeordnet sind, und über keine iGPU verfügen. 

Das bei den Sandy Bridge E keine GPU auf dem DIE sitzt wurde oft gesagt/spekuliert. Da sich kein DVI/VGA Anschluss auf dem I/O Panel auf der linken Seite finden lässt, scheint dies nun recht wahrscheinlich. Das nur ein HDMI/DP Anschluss verbaut wurde ist unwahrscheinlich.

Hier noch ein Bild des Sockels:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier noch nun noch ein letztes Bild vom unteren Bereich des Mainbaords und dem Chipsatz (X68).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier lässt sich wieder einiges erkennen.

Die Platine besitzt 3 PCI-E x16 Slots, und wie es den Anschein hat noch einen (eher zwei) PCI-E x4 Slot. Die anderen Slots sind nicht zu erkennen. zwischen den beiden unteren blauen PCI-E Slots könnte sich eventuell noch ein PCI Slot befinden (von der Größe her) 

Sollte jemanden noch etwas auf den Bildern auffallen, so meldet euch bitte.

Quelle: Hardwareboard.eu - Erstes Sockel 2011 Board von MSI mit X68 auf CES gesichtet - Sockel 1356 tot?

EDIT:

Im Orginalbeitrag habe ich noch einige Bilder gefunden, die ich hier noch posten will.

So sieht man z.B. hier wohl eine Backblade für den Sockel 2011 und eine Seitenansicht des Ganzen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Update:

Auf ÒÉËÆX68µÄ·¢ÉÕÉñÆ÷Ò»¿ú_¶À¼ÒÃÍÁÏ X68 Z68 990FX»úÃÜµýÕÕÆØ¹â_ÖÐ¹Ø´åÔÚÏß konnte ich noch einige weitere Bilder finden (Link aus dem PCGH-Artikel, jedoch einige neue Bilder)

Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man nun das I/O Panel des Mainbaords mit folgenden Anschlüssen



7.1 Sound
USB 3.0
PS2 für Maus und Tastatur
2 mal Lan (sicher Gbit)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf  diesem BIld sieht man einige Kondensatoren oberhalb der Spannungsversorgung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem letzten Bild sieht man nun die SATA Ports genauer. Die unteren SATA-Anschlüsse sind zwar nicht gut zu sehen, aus der Breite kann man aber, wie PCGH dies in ihrem Artikel auch schreibt, das es wohl 10 SATA Ports sind.

Dabei sind 4 Ports Schwarz und 6 Weiß. Es ist zu vermuten, das es sich dabei um 4 SATA3 (6 GB/s) Ports und 6 SATA2 (3GB/s) Ports handelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Update 2:

Was ich noch vergessen hatte, da es eigentlich recht offensichtlich ist, allerdings bisher nur auf der Fotozusammenstellung des PCGH-Artikels zu sehen war, ist das der Sockel 2011 nicht wie alle bisherigen Sockel über nur einen Hebel zum arritieren der CPU verfügt, sondern gleich um deren zwei.

Ein weiterer Punkt der auf einigen Bildern auffällt ist das gespiegelte Erscheinungsbild der beiden Sockelhälften. Dies sprich wie einige andere Punkte dafür das die Sockel 2011 CPUs einen inneren Aufbau besitzt, bei dem die eine Hälfte eine Spiegelung der zweiten Hälfte entspricht. (Dies ist für Multicore CPUs auch recht normal)

Hier nochmals das Bild, auf dem man die beiden Hebel sieht. Ist mir bisher leider durch gegangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## veteran (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*

Hallo,
schön zu wissen das mein 1366er Sockel schon bald wieder alt ist wenn die neuen X68 Chipsätze kommen.
Naja wenn es den mal ordentlich was bringt solls recht sein!


----------



## kenji_91 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*

können die nicht einmal einen sockel generell beibehalten, der für 3-4 Jahre wie beim 775 hält und für die leute zukunftssicher bleibt, anstatt so ne mega...


----------



## SaKuL (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*

Naja Sockel 1366 ist ja auch schon beinahe 3 Jahre erhältlich, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## STSLeon (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*

Im Herbst sind es 3 Jahren, wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe. Leider fehlen einige Bilder im Text und ich würde aufgrund der Farbgebung nicht unbedingt von MSI ausgehen. Ist zwar sehr wahrscheinlich, aber es könnte auch ein ASRock Board sein.


----------



## XE85 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*

scheint ganz schön riesig zu sein der Sockel. Das Boarddesign mit den Links und rechts angeordneten RAMs ist auch interessant. Ist aber wohl nicht final das Board

mfg


----------



## stna1981 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*

Zumal MSI die RAM-Bänke eigentlich immer blau/schwarz einfärbt und nicht komplett schwarz, muss aber nix heißen


----------



## pixelflair (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*



stna1981 schrieb:


> Zumal MSI die RAM-Bänke eigentlich immer blau/schwarz einfärbt und nicht komplett schwarz, muss aber nix heißen




deshalb is auf meinem µatx von msi alles schwarz


----------



## Hugo78 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*

Sandy Bridge E sollte doch eigentlich im Sommer erscheinen, und nicht erst ende 2011 kommen?!
Wie soll das auch gehen? 
Soll jetzt der 1000€, i7 990X noch knapp ein Jahr lang die Fahne für S1366 hoch halten, 
während man auf S1155 mit einem 300€ i7 2600k und 4,5-5GHz OC Potential mehr (Spiele-)Leistung erhält?!


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Soll jetzt der 1000€, i7 990X noch knapp ein Jahr lang die Fahne für S1366 hoch halten,
> während man auf S1155 mit einem 300€ i7 2600k und 4,5-5GHz OC Potential mehr (Spiele-)Leistung erhält?!



Die Klassifizierung nach Leistung geht immer von Werkstaktraten aus und da ist ein 990X eben schneller als ein 2600K (meistens), daher diese Einstufung.
Natürlich hast du Recht, dass man mit einem 2600er einen 990X per OC ohne Probleme schlagen kann aber das ist nicht ausschlaggebend


----------



## XE85 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Sandy Bridge E sollte doch eigentlich im Sommer erscheinen, und nicht erst ende 2011 kommen?!
> Wie soll das auch gehen?



Hier sind sich die Gerüchteküchen absolut nicht einig, die einen sprechen von Mitte die anderen von Ende 2011. Auf der offiziellen Roadmap von intel ist der Sockel 2011 immer noch für Mitte 2011 angekündigt. Aber es sollte ja eigentlich bald wieder ein IDF sein, da dürfte es dann wohl Klarheit geben.

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*

Quelle Hardwareluxx? Wohl eher Hardwareboard und hier ist's eigentlich vga.zol.cn bzw. Coolaler


----------



## Rizzard (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*

Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, das es wohl nicht 2 Sockel (1356 und 2011) geben wird.


----------



## Bemme90 (10. Januar 2011)

Interessante news, wird aber für mich leider zu teuer...ich bin aber schonmal froh, das ivy Bridge den Sockel 1155 behalten soll....


----------



## Skysnake (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Im Herbst sind es 3 Jahren, wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe. Leider fehlen einige Bilder im Text und ich würde aufgrund der Farbgebung nicht unbedingt von MSI ausgehen. Ist zwar sehr wahrscheinlich, aber es könnte auch ein ASRock Board sein.



Gut Asrock könnte es eventuell sein, halte ich aber für unrealistisch. Vor allem haben die überhaupt solche Buttons schon mal verbaut?

@Farbgebung der Ram-Slots.

2 Farbig dürfen/können Sie nicht sein, da 4 Bänke bei Quad-Channel  DAs spricht also eigentlich nicht gegen MSI.

@Marc:
Danke, ich glaub es war zu früh äh... ich mein zu spät, ach ihr wisst schon was ich mein


----------



## Antalos (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*



STSLeon schrieb:


> ..., aber es könnte auch ein ASRock Board sein.



Nein...AsRock scheidet aus, blau schwarze Kühlung (militantes klassengesokse...ich gebs zu ich bin zu 3/4 hippi) auf dem 2011 und bei AsRock sind die PCIe Blau/Weiß...zumindest wenn sie die farbgebung von LGA 1155 behalten.

Wird schon ein MSI sein.


----------



## mycel-x (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*

Moinsen,

im unteren Beitrag auf Hardwareboard heißt es:

"Sockel 2011 und X68 erscheinen mit Sandy Bridge E nach bisherigen Stand  der Dinge Ende des aktuellen Jahres. Weiteres zum Board wurde von MSI  nicht preisgegeben, kein Wunder, denn bis zum Release ist ja noch hin.
Wir hoffen, das Intel im Februar auf dem hauseigenen IDF endlich mehr  Details zu Sockel 2011, X68 und Sandy Bridge E preisgibt. Dann wissen  wir wohl auch, ob es dennoch einen Sockel 1356 mit X68 geben wird oder  ob dieser definitiv nicht mehr erscheinen wird." 

Also wohl ein Board von MSI!


----------



## Rollora (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*



kenji_91 schrieb:


> können die nicht einmal einen sockel generell beibehalten, der für 3-4 Jahre wie beim 775 hält und für die leute zukunftssicher bleibt, anstatt so ne mega...


Naja bei Einführung von Sockel 2011 sind es dann eh 3 Jahre...


----------



## Superwip (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*

Umso später Sandy Bridge E erscheint, desto mehr stellt sich die Frage: warum nicht gleich Ivy Bridge?

Prinzipiell sollte das jedenfalls möglich sein, Intel hat ja schon auf dem IDF im September gesagt, sie hätten schon gut lauffähige 22nm Chips; desweiteren ist es irgendwie sinnlos Sandy Bridge E nur wenige Monate vor dem Update auf Ivy Bridge herauszubringen, CPUs, die schon beim Kauf fast veraltet sind kauft man nur ungerne...

Auch muss man bedenken, dass Intel vom Bulldozer unter Druck gesetzt werden könnte; wahrscheinlich werden die high-end Bulldozer immerhin schneller als die schnellsten 1155er Sandy Bridge CPUs und auch schneller als der Gulftown, in einigen Anwendungen ist das sogar praktisch sicher...

Wenn Intel also die prestigeträchtige und mit großen Gewinnspannen gesegnete Desktop Leistungskrone behalten oder zumindestens nicht allzu lange abgeben will sollten sie sich mit Sandy Bridge E beeilen...

Das Board sieht jedenfalls schon erstaunlich final aus, wenn ich da an die ersten Fusion Boards denke, deren Bilder erst vor einigen Wochen die Runde machten...

Allgemein würde mich aber auch wundern, dass es keinen 1356er Sockel geben soll... mit Quadchannel, 2 QPIs und damit Multi (4/8) CPU Tauglichkeit bietet der Sockel 2011 einige Features, die einerseits teuer, andererseits aber auch am Desktop fast nutzlos sind; damit wird die 2011 Plattform wahrscheinlich noch wesentlich teurer als die 1366 Plattform (ich rechne Anfangs mit 250€+ für die Boards und 300€+ für die CPUs, dazu kommen auch höhere Ausgaben für den Quadchannel RAM) womit eine große Lücke zwischen dem 1155 und dem 2011 bleibt, in der AMD bequem seine Bulldozer Topmodelle platzieren kann

Trotzdem ist der 1356 bis jetzt letztenendes nichts weiter als ein Gerücht, es ist nichtmal bekannt, ob er überhaupt je geplant war- und es gibt immer mehr Hinweise, die gegen ihn sprechen, was auch immer sich Intel dabei denkt

Ich kann auch nicht wirklich daran glauben, dass ein Sandy Bridge E aus zwei 1155er Sandy Bridges bestehen sollte; ein zwei-Chip Design wäre doch eher ein Rückschritt, desweiteren ist so oder so nicht klar, wo dann der Ringbus zwischen den "Chiphälften" verlaufen soll (oder sind die beiden Hälften gar getrennt, mit getrenntem L3? Beim 2-Chip Design wäre das ja fast unvermeidbar; und wie sollen die dann verbunden werden? Via QPI?) und für 2 QPIs ist auch nicht wirklich Platz... desweiteren wäre diese Bauweise extrem ineffizient; sowohl bei den 1155er Sandy Bridges als auch beim Sandy Bridge-E würde demnach wirklich massiv Chipfläche für Features des jeweils anderen (IGP/ QPIs, mehr PCIe Lanes,...) verschwendet

Edit: mittlerweile gibt es auch eine ordentliche PCGH News:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...-Chipsatz-von-MSI-abgelichtet/Mainboard/News/



> Der X68 Chip soll über PCI-E 3.0 Ready sein und 40 Lanes besitzen.


PCI vom Chipsatz? Ich dachte genau das zu ändern wäre der Grund für das Einstampfen des 1366er gewesen...


----------



## Skysnake (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*

Superwip, mit 2 QPIs solltest du nur Dualsockel haben. Meines Wissens nach brauchste einen QPI ja für die Anbindung des Chipsatz oder whot ever und den zweiten nimmste dann für den Link zur zweiten CPU.

In der Regel hast du für ein Quadsockel System 3 Links für Verbindungen zu den CPUs, sprich insgesamt jeweils 4. So hast du immer noch eine 1zu1 Verbindung. Mit nur 2 Links gehts auch, wird aber nur ungern gemacht, weil du dann für die entfernte CPU zwei hopps brauchst, das ist nicht sehr elegant. Gleiches gilt für 8 Sockel Systeme, wobei die ziemlich am aussterben sind. Da wird ja meines Wissens nach ja eben auch keine 1zu1 Verbindung mehr zwischen allen Sockeln gewährt.

Meine Spekulation hast du falsch verstanden 

Ich meinte schon auf einem DIE, wie ich geschrieben habe, nicht auf einen Substrat zwei DIEs! Sprich 1155 ohne GPU dort noch L3 reinpacken und die leeren Flächen bzw die Fläche der GPU zur Verbindung der beiden Ringbus-Systeme zu nutzen. Oder Sie schieben den Ringbus Richtung Memory-Controller, sich diese also beide in der Mitte befinden, und dann so verbunden werden. Die freien Vierecke in den Caches könnten eventuell die Verbindungen zwischen den Caches/Ringbus sein. Wäre eine schöne elegante Architektur wie ich finde. 

Alles in einen einzigen Ringbus packen+ fast komplette Neuentwicklung halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.

EDIT: Achso und chipfläche wird beim 2011 dann nicht verschwendet. Wie ich gesagt hab könnte man an die Stelle der GPU den L3 packen, oder die Verbindung der Ringbus-Systeme, bzw den Teil komplett weg lassen, so das der Chip etwas quadratischer wieder wird. Im Moment ist er ja wirklich sehr länglich, was eigentlich nicht sooo toll ist.

Achso und btw 


> Edit: mittlerweile gibt es auch eine ordentliche PCGH News:



Wie soll man denn bitte das verstehen... Schau mal auf die Uhr, wann ich das geschrieben hab, und so schlimm find ich Sie jetzt nicht... Zumal man bedenken sollte das die News im deutschen Sprachraum bei PCGH soweit ich das über google gesehen hab als zweites damit aufgetaucht ist. Man sollte auch sehen, das die News von PCGH eine Stunde kam nachdem sich Marc hier gemeldet hat. Es kann also durchaus sein, das Sie erst durch die News so schnell selbst die news schreiben konnten. Google hat nämlich fast nichts zu der News ausgespuckt. Egal ob D oder EN.


----------



## Superwip (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*



> Superwip, mit 2 QPIs solltest du nur Dualsockel haben. Meines Wissens nach brauchste einen QPI ja für die Anbindung des Chipsatz oder whot ever und den zweiten nimmste dann für den Link zur zweiten CPU.


 
Nein; der Chipsatz soll, wie du selbst geschrieben hast:


> Der X68 Chip soll über PCI-E 3.0 Ready sein und 40 Lanes besitzen. Statt QPI kommt aber ein DMI2 Verbindung zum Einsatz. Weitere Informationen dazu sind leider nicht bekannt.


nur mit einem DMI2 angebunden werden; da der PCIe Controller jetzt direkt in der CPU sitzt ist vermutlich keine so breite Verbindung zum Chipsatz mehr notwendig- damit stehen beide QPIs der Verbindung mit anderen CPUs zur Verfügung was auch 4 und sogar 8 CPUs möglich machen sollte



> Ich meinte schon auf einem DIE, wie ich geschrieben habe, nicht auf einen Substrat zwei DIEs! Sprich 1155 ohne GPU dort noch L3 reinpacken und die leeren Flächen bzw die Fläche der GPU zur Verbindung der beiden Ringbus-Systeme zu nutzen. Oder Sie schieben den Ringbus Richtung Memory-Controller, sich diese also beide in der Mitte befinden, und dann so verbunden werden. Die freien Vierecke in den Caches könnten eventuell die Verbindungen zwischen den Caches/Ringbus sein. Wäre eine schöne elegante Architektur wie ich finde.
> 
> Alles in einen einzigen Ringbus packen+ fast komplette Neuentwicklung halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> EDIT: Achso und chipfläche wird beim 2011 dann nicht verschwendet. Wie ich gesagt hab könnte man an die Stelle der GPU den L3 packen, oder die Verbindung der Ringbus-Systeme, bzw den Teil komplett weg lassen, so das der Chip etwas quadratischer wieder wird. Im Moment ist er ja wirklich sehr länglich, was eigentlich nicht sooo toll ist.


 
Wenn das stimmt wären die 1155er Sandy Bridge Quadcores also nur halbierte Sandy Bridge E CPUs mit "dazugepfuschter" IGP, beschnittenen PCIe Lanes und beschnittenem Chache...

Und die Sandy Bridge E CPUs werden wahre Chachemonster mit 16MiB (2x8MiB vom 1155er) bis knapp ~28MiB (wenn der Platz der IGP wirklich voll für mehr Chache genutzt werden soll)

Bereits ersteres ist sehr viel, pro Kern aber auch "nur" ein Gleichstand mit den bisherigen i7 CPUs, letzteres wäre ein enormer Sprung nach vorne...

Es stellt sich auch die Frage, warum Intel die Sandy Bridge E CPUs, die demnach ja offensichtlich zuerst entwickelt wurden nicht auch zuerst oder zumindestens wesentlich früher als irgendwann im zweiten Halbjahr 2011 veröffentlicht hat...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*

Also jetzt doch kein 1356?
Wie teuer wird dann der 2011 Sockel, wenn man einen 8 Kerner haben will und wegen Quad Channel 4 Riegel kauft?


----------



## XE85 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*

woher soll man jetzt schon wissen wie teuer die werden? Es gibts ja noch nichtmal konkrete Infos in welcher Form, mir welchen CPUs und wann der X68 samt SB-E überhaupt erscheint. Das IDF im Februar bringt da hoffentlich Licht ins Dunkel.

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wie soll man denn bitte das verstehen... Schau mal auf die Uhr, wann ich das geschrieben hab, und so schlimm find ich Sie jetzt nicht... Zumal man bedenken sollte das die News im deutschen Sprachraum bei PCGH soweit ich das über google gesehen hab als zweites damit aufgetaucht ist. Man sollte auch sehen, das die News von PCGH eine Stunde kam nachdem sich Marc hier gemeldet hat. Es kann also durchaus sein, das Sie erst durch die News so schnell selbst die news schreiben konnten. Google hat nämlich fast nichts zu der News ausgespuckt. Egal ob D oder EN.


Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir die User-News nicht im Auge behalten. Allerdings benennen wir idR die originale Quelle. Dennoch danke an dieser Stelle - wie du nämlich richtig sagst, hatten das heute Vormittag iirc nur zwei englische und eine deutsche Page und sonst keiner.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*



XE85 schrieb:


> woher soll man jetzt schon wissen wie teuer die werden? Es gibts ja noch nichtmal konkrete Infos in welcher Form, mir welchen CPUs und wann der X68 samt SB-E überhaupt erscheint. Das IDF im Februar bringt da hoffentlich Licht ins Dunkel.
> 
> mfg



Schon klar, aber ein Sockel für High End/Server bedeutet halt, dass er zumindest nicht günstiger wird als der 1366 und das hattest du, wenn ich nicht irre, mal angedeutet.


----------



## Superwip (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*



XE85 schrieb:


> woher soll man jetzt schon wissen wie teuer die werden? Es gibts ja noch nichtmal konkrete Infos in welcher Form, mir welchen CPUs und wann der X68 samt SB-E überhaupt erscheint. Das IDF im Februar bringt da hoffentlich Licht ins Dunkel.
> 
> mfg


 
Man kann aber zumindestens vermuten, wie teuer das ganze wohl mindestens wird...

Die gesamte Plattform ist sehr aufwendig aufgebaut, der Sockel ist komplex, Quadchannel ebenfalls aufwendig, das macht die MBs teuer- sicherlich auch noch teurer als aktuelle 1366er MBs, vor allem anfangs, ich rechne mit über 200€, eher sogar über 250€ für die zum Start billigsten Boards

Auch der CPU ist sehr komplex aufgebaut und man kann fest damit rechnen, dass die Chipfläche größer als die eines Gulftown wird; das sollte auch die CPU Preise in die Höhe treiben, ich rechne wie gesagt mit mindestens 300€, eher sogar mit ~400€ als Einstiegspreis für die billigsten Sechskerner wobei mich selbst noch höhere Preise nicht wundern würden

Dazu kommt noch der Quadchannel, für den man 4 Speicherriegel benötigt, zumindestens wenn man ihn sinnvoll nutzen will



> Wie soll man denn bitte das verstehen... Schau mal auf die Uhr, wann ich das geschrieben hab, und so schlimm find ich Sie jetzt nicht... Zumal man bedenken sollte das die News im deutschen Sprachraum bei PCGH soweit ich das über google gesehen hab als zweites damit aufgetaucht ist. Man sollte auch sehen, das die News von PCGH eine Stunde kam nachdem sich Marc hier gemeldet hat. Es kann also durchaus sein, das Sie erst durch die News so schnell selbst die news schreiben konnten. Google hat nämlich fast nichts zu der News ausgespuckt. Egal ob D oder EN.


 
Ich wollte dich damit nicht kritisieren sondern nur die Allgemeinheit darüber informieren, dass es auch eine offizielle News gibt


----------



## XE85 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber ein Sockel für High End/Server bedeutet halt, dass er zumindest nicht günstiger wird als der 1366 und das hattest du, wenn ich nicht irre, mal angedeutet.



meine Spekulation diesbezüglich sind das die Boards etwa gleich teuer sind. Das Quad Channel Interface kostet etwas mehr als ein Tripple Channel, dafür wird das ganze durch das Single Chip Design, welches das Boarddesign vereinfacht, wieder ausgeglichen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Auch der CPU ist sehr komplex aufgebaut und man kann fest damit rechnen, dass die Chipfläche größer als die eines Gulftown wird; das sollte auch die CPU Preise in die Höhe treiben, ich rechne wie gesagt mit mindestens 300€, eher sogar mit ~400€ als Einstiegspreis für die billigsten Sechskerner wobei mich selbst noch höhere Preise nicht wundern würden



einige Gerüchteküchen (vor allem Englischsprchige) sprechen davon das es für den Sockel 2011 neben 6 und 8 Kernern auch Quad Cores geben soll. Das könnte bedeuten das der Einstiegspreis bei den CPUs wohl auf dem Niveau eines i7-2600 liegt. Vll gibt es sogar eine leichte Überschneidung bei den CPUs.



Superwip schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch der Quadchannel, für den man 4 Speicherriegel benötigt, zumindestens wenn man ihn sinnvoll nutzen will



Gut Quadchannel ist ein kann und kein muß, der Leistungsverlust wenn man nur 2 oder 3 RAMs aus dem alten Sys nimmt ist wohl nicht so gravierend. Da gibts deutlich gewichtigere Argumente für ein Sockel 2011 Sys als das Quad Channel Interface.

mfg


----------



## Jan565 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*

Sockel 2011? Oha, ich denke mal das ist die anzahl der "Pins" auf dem Board. Das heißt ja da steckt locker das doppelte der Leistung von den heutigen drinne was übertragungsraten angeht. Aber bis ende des Jahre ist ne lange Zeit.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*

Oh stimmt, das mit dem DMI2 hab ich ganz vergessen, wobei ich da ehrlich zugeben muss, das mir diese Anbindung nichts sagt, und ich das erst noch nachlesen wollte, was das denn genau ist. Daher hab ich das wohl total vergessen.

Danke für den Hinweis 

Damit wären dann wirklich Quad-Sockel Systeme möglich, wobei für die entfernteste CPU dann doch 2 Hops nötig wären. Nicht super, aber ganz ok. Ist jetzt auch nicht immer dramatisch. Würde auf jedenfall das Quadsockel Segment stärken/mehr Auswahl verschaffen, und gerade dieses ist ja noch relativ stark. Die 8 Sockel-Systeme sind ja verschwindend gering am Markt vorhanden.

Zu dem zweiten Teil:

War doch eigentlich immer so, das die Desktop Chips beschnittene Server-CPUs waren.

Ich schätze mal, das Intel einfach Probleme mit der extremen Größe und eventuell mit de Ringbus für so viele Kerne hat (was nicht unbedingt sein muss). PCI-E 3.0 ist dagegen wohl sicher auch ein Grund warum 2011 erst später kommt. Darauf zu warten macht aber Sinn, denn auf PCI-E wartet eigentlich jeder der mit GPUs rechnen will. Die hätten ja am liebsten ein x32 PCI-E 3.0 Interface


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*



XE85 schrieb:


> meine Spekulation diesbezüglich sind das die Boards etwa gleich teuer sind. Das Quad Channel Interface kostet etwas mehr als ein Tripple Channel, dafür wird das ganze durch das Single Chip Design, welches das Boarddesign vereinfacht, wieder ausgeglichen.



In der Sache sind mir dann doch zu viele Spekulationen drin, warten wir es ab.



XE85 schrieb:


> einige Gerüchteküchen (vor allem Englischsprchige) sprechen davon das es für den Sockel 2011 neben 6 und 8 Kernern auch Quad Cores geben soll. Das könnte bedeuten das der Einstiegspreis bei den CPUs wohl auf dem Niveau eines i7-2600 liegt. Vll gibt es sogar eine leichte Überschneidung bei den CPUs.



Ich rechne auch mit Quads für Sockel 2011, die dann um 300€ kosten könnten, je nachdem wie sich der Bulldozer macht.
Aber 6 Kerner wären mir jetzt neu, hieß es nicht, dass er nur 4 und 8 Kerner geben wird?



XE85 schrieb:


> Gut Quadchannel ist ein kann und kein muß, der Leistungsverlust wenn man nur 2 oder 3 RAMs aus dem alten Sys nimmt ist wohl nicht so gravierend. Da gibts deutlich gewichtigere Argumente für ein Sockel 2011 Sys als das Quad Channel Interface.



Welche denn?
PCIe 3.0 ist ja auch kein Argument, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Leistungsvorteil von PCIe 2.0 zu 1.0 sehr gering ist.
Einzig mehr Lanes für die Grafikslots könnten es bringen, aber auch hier ist der Unterschied zu gering, wie es gerade jetzt der umfangreiche Test von True Monkey aufzeigt.

Also spricht praktisch nichts für den Sockel 2011 als Gaming Plattform.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir die User-News nicht im Auge behalten. Allerdings benennen wir idR die originale Quelle. Dennoch danke an dieser Stelle - wie du nämlich richtig sagst, hatten das heute Vormittag iirc nur zwei englische und eine deutsche Page und sonst keiner.



Ist ja auch kein Ding, und ich freu mich auch drüber. Hab ja nur durch zufall, weil mir halt mal danach war zu schauen obs nicht doch was richtig fettes neues gibt zum Ende der CES mal gegoogelt. Das war ein reinster Glückstrefer. Makre auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn 

Eigentlich hätte ich euch aber ne PM schicken sollen deswegen -.- Sowas gehört einfach auf die Main und von euch nochmal mit euren Datenbanken (im PC und Kopf!) abgeglichen. Aber wie du ja allein am Hardware-luxx/board fail von mir gesehen hast, war ich beim schreiben der News nicht mehr wirklich fit  da hab ich das echt verpennt. Das Bett war irgendwie so attraktiv nach der News


----------



## Skysnake (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche denn?
> PCIe 3.0 ist ja auch kein Argument, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Leistungsvorteil von PCIe 2.0 zu 1.0 sehr gering ist.
> Einzig mehr Lanes für die Grafikslots könnten es bringen, aber auch hier ist der Unterschied zu gering, wie es gerade jetzt der umfangreiche Test von True Monkey aufzeigt.
> 
> Also spricht praktisch nichts für den Sockel 2011 als Gaming Plattform.



Wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben hab. Es gibt mehr als genug Leute, die sich nach PCI-E 3.0 die Finger lecken, und sogar gern ein 32x Interface hätten.

Dabei sollte aber jedem klar sein, das dies nicht auf Gamer zutrifft. Die sind mit  PCI-E 2.0 x16 oder gar x8 gut bedient. Wenn du aber wissenschaftliche Anwendungen drauf betreiben willst, merkst du verdammt schnell, das dir oft das scheis PCI-E Interface der Flaschenhals ist, neben den Latenzen beim GDDR5. 90 Taktzyklen für den Zugriff sind einfach oft recht viel, und nicht sinnvoll  zu füllen.

Ich hab ja selbst eine kleine Anwendung geschrieben, die ich noch ausbauen will, wenn ich denn mal Zeit dafür finde -.- Und da muss ich dir sagen, ist der PCI-E Slot absolut ein Flaschenhals.


----------



## XE85 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich rechne auch mit Quads für Sockel 2011, die dann um 300€ kosten könnten, je nachdem wie sich der Bulldozer macht.
> Aber 6 Kerner wären mir jetzt neu, hieß es nicht, dass er nur 4 und 8 Kerner geben wird?



auch hier sind sich wie beim Sockel die Gerüchteküchen uneinig. MAche sagen nur 8 Kerner, mache 4 und 8 und mache 4,6 und 8. Sprich nichts genaues weiß man nicht, wie gesagt vll zum IDF.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche denn?
> PCIe 3.0 ist ja auch kein Argument, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Leistungsvorteil von PCIe 2.0 zu 1.0 sehr gering ist.
> Einzig mehr Lanes für die Grafikslots könnten es bringen, aber auch hier ist der Unterschied zu gering, wie es gerade jetzt der umfangreiche Test von True Monkey aufzeigt.



also das Argument schlechthin sind die 6 und 8 Kern CPUs. Die werden wohl der Hauptgrund für ein Sockel 2011 Sys sein.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also spricht praktisch nichts für den Sockel 2011 als Gaming Plattform.



Auch wenn wir hier bei PC *GAMES* Hw sind, beschränke ich mich nicht alleinig auf den Einsatz in Gaming Systemen.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*



XE85 schrieb:


> also das Argument schlechthin sind die 6 und 8 Kern CPUs. Die werden wohl der Hauptgrund für ein Sockel 2011 Sys sein.





XE85 schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir hier bei PC *GAMES* Hw sind, beschränke ich mich rein auf den Einsatz in Gaming Systemen.



Jop, schon klar, daher gibts den Sockel ja auch, aber deswegen ist er für Gamer trotzdem nicht interessant und da in diesem Forum mehr Gamer sind als Betreiber einer Serverfarm, spricht der neue Sockel diese nicht an.
Wenn man mal von den Benchern absieht. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben hab. Es  gibt mehr als genug Leute, die sich nach PCI-E 3.0 die Finger lecken,  und sogar gern ein 32x Interface hätten.
> 
> Dabei sollte aber jedem klar sein, das dies nicht auf Gamer zutrifft.  Die sind mit  PCI-E 2.0 x16 oder gar x8 gut bedient. Wenn du aber  wissenschaftliche Anwendungen drauf betreiben willst, merkst du verdammt  schnell, das dir oft das scheis PCI-E Interface der Flaschenhals ist,  neben den Latenzen beim GDDR5. 90 Taktzyklen für den Zugriff sind  einfach oft recht viel, und nicht sinnvoll  zu füllen.
> 
> Ich hab ja selbst eine kleine Anwendung geschrieben, die ich noch  ausbauen will, wenn ich denn mal Zeit dafür finde -.- Und da muss ich  dir sagen, ist der PCI-E Slot absolut ein Flaschenhals.



Ich hab ja extra geschrieben, dass der Sockel für den Gamer nicht interessant ist, dass er seine Abnehmer finden wird, ist klar, die bezahlen dann auch den entsprechenden Preis.


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update: Neuer Intel Sockel 2011 erstmals abgelichtet, Sockel 1356 angeblich tot*

Sorry, aber das ging mir als erstes durch den Kopf, als ich das gelesen hatte. Wenn das war ist das der noch recht neue Sockel tot ist, ich denke das wir 2012 keine mehr kaufen können außer alte Restbestände dann ich das doch ein sehr kurzer auftritt, da stellt sich AMD etwas klüger an da kann man die CPUs das AM3-Reihe mit Boards der AM2-Reihe nutzen.

Aber das Board ist mal richtig Lustig, wenn das stimmt mit den Speicher dann wäre das mal ein ganz neuer ansatz, aber ich sehe da auch schon wieder ein Harken, denn wenn Bank 1 die Daten hat und CPU/Kern  2 baucht die dann müßen die erst wieder zu Bank 2 geschickt werden. aber ich kann mich irren und Intel baut auch den Freiraum noch eine Schnittstelle ein.


----------



## Andrö (31. März 2011)

naja ich glaube ich werde in zukunft mit cpu und board genauso fahren wie mit den grafikkarten. preis leistung kaufen.
Das X58 Board mit dem I7 920 war meine erste high end hardware, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich das alles schon damals sehr sehr günstig erstanden habe.
trotzdem hat sich der i7 bis heute meist gelangweilt in games, auch die leistung bei win rar etc hat den nicht wirklich gefordert, da er nichtmal aus dem stromsparmodus geht.

Die beiden vollen PCIE Slots sind auch eher zu vernachlässigen. Die 2 gtx 470 haben sich genauso gelangweilt, und haben sich immer eine Stufe runtergetaktet auf 405 statt 608 mhz.
tja fakt ist, dass alles enorm an wert verloren hat, und man auch nicht wirklich besser gefahren ist als mit nem i5 etc. ganz im gegenteil, der neue i5 2500k für knappe 170 euro wischt 5 mal den boden mit dem "alten" i7 auf und hat kein smt und kostet locker 60-70 euro weniger als der i7 zum start gekostet hat.
obwohl ich für die cpu damals schon "nur" 170 bezahlt habe und für die gtx 465 ( flash auf 470) auch nur 180, bin ich trotzdem enttäuscht, dass die "High end" hardware nie wirklich genutzt wurde und durch 23 neue sockel ersetzt wird, bei denen es wahrscheinlich wieder genauso aussieht!
würde höchstens aufrüsten wegen weniger stromverbrauch und mehrleistung, ohne großartig was draufzuzahlen.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bastel gern am pc rum und kaufe auch immer gern neues zeug, aber aktuell weiss man doch gar nicht was man kaufen soll.
den sockel 1155, der in 2 jahren schon wieder end of life hat, oder auf 2011 warten, der wahrscheinlich 8 kern cpus beherbergt, die dann eh wieder maßlos teuer sind und überhaupt nix bringen, bis wahrscheinlich dann in 2-3 jahren wieder ein neuer sockel kommt für 12 kerner die dann nix bringen.


----------



## Skysnake (31. März 2011)

Gz welcome to reality.

Jup die Hardware ist gewaltig nach vorne gegangen und Games treten etwas auf der Stelle. Bei GPUs merkt man schon noch das man eigentlich nie genug Leistung haben kann. Einfach AA Modi hoch setzen und gut ist. Zur Not halt Downsampling und jede GraKa geht in die Knie.

Bei CPUs siehts halt anders aus. Da tut sich bei den Anforderungen seit einigen Jahren nur relativ wenig. DIE Super KI oder DIE riesen Schlachten mit extrem vielen Einheiten gibt es halt nicht sooo oft, und wenn bricht halt auch mal öfters die GPU wieder ein, weil man brauch ja die mords Optik...

Physik auf der CPU würde CPUs wieder voll auslasten, und auch jede neuere CPU wieder rechtfertigen, aber davon sieht man eben nichts.

High-End kaufen macht bei den CPUs wirklich immer weniger Sinn.


----------

